# HELP LOUD NOISE FROM BACK OF CAR



## jdmblock (Mar 5, 2008)

i drive a 87 300z and when i shif gears it sounds and feels like the rear end is hitting the bottom of the car....? any ideas what it might be


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Tranny mount is bad and or drive shaft U joint is bad.


----------



## jdmblock (Mar 5, 2008)

sorry man do you know where the u joint is located i havent gotten that far in my quest of working on cars lol


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

jdmblock said:


> sorry man do you know where the u joint is located i havent gotten that far in my quest of working on cars lol


Jack the Z up from the read ans look at the drive shaft. The DS is a two pcs with the U joint connecting them. Look and see if it's drooping and or puch up on it to see if it's hitting the Z. Also push up on the tranny to see excessive movement if so replace the tranny mount.


----------



## khooper (Mar 13, 2008)

jdmblock said:


> i drive a 87 300z and when i shif gears it sounds and feels like the rear end is hitting the bottom of the car....? any ideas what it might be


Could be the u-joint but check the rear support for the transmission as well. They are usually rubber to metal and sometimes fail. Good Luck 

------
:fluffy:Being Auto Body Parts Enthusiast Saves Money..:fluffy:​


----------



## mdn-stl (Aug 2, 2008)

*noise*

Had a noise from the back end of my 86, only when I hit the gas hard, turns out it was the rear cross-member bushing had gotten so bad that the rear frame section was smacking the floorboard, replaced bushings and problem was solved, also made a world of difference in the way the car handled. hope this helps.


----------

